# Big thanks to lohachata



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I got my fish food from him today! And was vary surprised!!

I dropped some of the plecocaine in my fish tank and they went crazy for it! Great food!!

Thank you!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

When I used to have platies, I grew the fry out from 3 of his powder fry foods. Worked wonders, they loved it!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I used to have to feed my community tank 2 different foods. Today I tried his #2 plecocaine and all fish ate it like crazy! Now I don't have to feed one food wait an hour then feed the others. 

I couldn't be more happy with it and the price of it you really can't go wrong. I also used a sample pack of the #4 plecocaine and fed it to my betta and he loved it to. 

I will be buying from him as long as I stay in this hobby. Couldn't be more happy


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Indeed, the older discus of mine don't care for it much but my fry love it!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Are you selling any fry!?!?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm vary jealous right now lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

glad to hear your fish liked the food cory....i sell quality products....and i stand behind them..i wouldn't sell anything that i wouldn't feed my own fish..
just keep in mind that your fish do need a varied and well balanced diet...i think you now have enough variety to pick your favorites and work from there....
best of luck to you...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes I've fed them so far the plecocaine and krill meal. They all ate both! I'm not sure what I'm going to try tonight because you sent me so many different kinds to pick from lol. I may try to feed them the brine shrimp flakes tonight.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is what I just did. I mixed in A little bit of every food that you sent. And a little bit of what they were eating before in a small 1oz food container. I mixed it all up real well and put it in my tank. I've never seen them eat like that before! They are going frantic trying to get it all. Best thing I've tried so far. I fed all my picky fish this and they are going nuts for it!










If anyone on here has not got food from him I highly am recommending it!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Cory1990 said:


> Are you selling any fry!?!?


They're still a little small


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If u do sell do you have a price? I would love to own a couple. My only problem is I don't want to pay the shop prices here  but they are my favorite freshwater fish by far.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Honestly haven't even thought about it just quite yet. Send me a pm and we'll talk


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just lost my male discus....no idea why...so now i need to see if i can find a male brilliant red turquoise about 4-5"....a friend gave me a few tiny discus but i forget what kind..josh..i would also be interested in some young if you have any extra..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i just lost my male discus....no idea why...so now i need to see if i can find a male brilliant red turquoise about 4-5"....a friend gave me a few tiny discus but i forget what kind..josh..i would also be interested in some young if you have any extra..


Vary lucky to have someone just give you some lol. I just put up on Craigslist that I would trade my 10g tank set up and stand for 6 discus maybe I'll get a hit if not I'm going to live lol. 

Are you planing to breed them John? Yup I feel like we're friends now do I'll start calling you by name lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yes...definitely plan on breeding them...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Any idea what you might sell some for?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fry are a long ways off ; but in the mean time if i run into any good deals i will let you know...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright i found some on aquabid for 120 for some smaller ones I told my other half and she said it was a no go  I was so close to having some but yet so far away lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

When he said the fish go crazy for plecocaine... I can hear my tetras swim to the top and strike the food so hard the water splashes. My other fish are peacefully eating it.


----------

